# Bloated cecum.



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm well,i'm now convinced we have 3 or 4 sphincters in the colon.If the one down-there is messed up,most likely the others one are too.There is a sphincters,cecum,descending,recto-sigmoid,anal.There not much research into this theory.I want to add this as well:Effect of meal ingestion on ileocolonic and colonic transit in health and irritable bowel syndrome. Deiteren A, Camilleri M, Burton D etal Digestive Diseases and Sciences. EPUBDATE: 2009-12-02. Postprandial symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) have been associatedwith increased bowel contractility. This study shows that ileocolonic transit immediately after eating is higher in IBS diarrhea predominant(IBS-D) patients than in the healthy controls, whereas colonic transit is blunted in IBS-C (constipation predominant).


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

If I'm understanding you, that's exactly what I experience. Once I eat something, I know that I'm done pooping for the day.







I have to admit I don't understand the first part about sphincters. Can you explain a little more?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dave c---i agree. that's exactly what i feel too--like there's a spasm or yes, perhaps it's a sphincter in some part of the colon as you mentioned (not the anal sphincter--farther up) that just shuts down inside me and keeps stool from moving along like it should.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

The research found that these physiologic sphincters are pacemaker of the colon as well.I did the ultimate home-test with an enema.I've tried to bring water to my left side and once there i closed firmly my anal area creating pressure on the descending colon sphincter.I was unable to get through it!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i've had enema water seem to back up there in the descending colon---like there was a closed spincter or a colon spasm right there and no water could get past it. when that happens i take deep breaths and try to relax, sometimes try some colon massage on that area and eventually i can get whatever it is--spincter, spasm--to relax and finally the water will flow up higher.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--i've had enema water seem to back up there in the descending colon---like there was a closed spincter or a colon spasm right there and no water could get past it. when that happens i take deep breaths and try to relax, sometimes try some colon massage on that area and eventually i can get whatever it is--spincter, spasm--to relax and finally the water will flow up higher.


Spasms or colic are usually treated by heat.That is what they do with babies.I'm considering an ileostomy.I'm tired of waiting for the magic pill.I may try new drug for C thougth.Resolor(UK) or Mosapride.


----------



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

DaveC said:


> Spasms or colic are usually treated by heat.That is what they do with babies.I'm considering an ileostomy.I'm tired of waiting for the magic pill.I may try new drug for C thougth.Resolor(UK) or Mosapride.


----------



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there,this is a message for dave c,i was interested in what you were saying that you were considering an ileostomy,has your doctor offered you that?if not how will you get it done,im interested as i am desprate for my bowel to be removed as my ibs-c has made my life a misery as for so many of us,i have been on fentanyl pain patches for 3 years now plus antepsin,lansoprazol,prozac,amitriptalyne,bisacodyl,plus some more,i have also tried the resolor trial drug and it proved useless for me,so i have asked my consultant for my bowel to be removed and he refuses saying it will cause more pain eh i dont get,plus i had a barium swollow and i was first person in the xray department and i was the last to leave as they had me in and out of xray saying oh its not moving very fast so drink some water so after about 8 times in and out of xray they got a football put that on my tummy and put the xray unit on it to roll it around to move the liquid through my system.Please could you shed some light on whether your consultant has told you he or she will do this op on you or how else are you going about it?? many tahnks.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~humananatomy/figures/chapter_27/27-12.HTM


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Freeme,you can leave the colon in place and still have an ileostomy.


----------



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Davec,im a bit lost as to what you mean by this?what i asked was are you having your op done by the nhs?if so how have you managed to get them to do it,also i dont see how it would be of any use to me not to have the bowel out because the colon swells up badly so id want rid of the swelling aswell as the pain.many thanks for you replys though


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

freeme said:


> Hi Davec,im a bit lost as to what you mean by this?what i asked was are you having your op done by the nhs?if so how have you managed to get them to do it,also i dont see how it would be of any use to me not to have the bowel out because the colon swells up badly so id want rid of the swelling aswell as the pain.many thanks for you replys though


Nothing will go in there Freeme.The colon will be diverted.I'm telling you,removing it migth be painful.


----------

